# New Carvin Vanquish Series



## SoItGoesRVA (Apr 3, 2014)

From Carvin's Facebook: Pronz























Caption on the last photo

"This is a new Bass Series called the Vanquish 
This is the first prototype I built
24 fret bolt on construction
5 hole neck plate for a supreme connection 
34" scale
Beveled body
Standard with radius humbuckers / optional radius single coils

I started on this bass design Jan 1st 2014
Carvin Guitars Kiesel Design 
There was a blue prototype of this I brought to 2014 NAMM show"


----------



## Necris (Apr 3, 2014)

They're beautiful. A few months ago I was wishing Carvin would come out with some more Bolt-On bass models and also that they would make a bolt on 6-string bass, they did both in one go.


----------



## HattersGonnaHat (Apr 3, 2014)

I dig it. I want to see an opaque finished one. I was hoping they would contour the neck joint a little more though, I guess we'll just have to wait and see if it's obtrusive or not.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## iron blast (Apr 4, 2014)

I still hope for a 7 string model


----------



## celticelk (Apr 4, 2014)

I love this beveled kick that Carvin's got going. Really hoping to see that flavor in a 7-string guitar (singlecut!) sometime soon.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 4, 2014)

Kinda don't like the upper horn...


----------



## stevexc (Apr 4, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Kinda don't like the upper horn...



Miles better (and miles shorter) than the Xccelerator's, IMO - that's the one thing that keeps me from like it, haha.

I dig it!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 4, 2014)

It kinda looks like what a Warwick Corvette would look like if it stopped taking care of itself.


----------



## somn (Apr 4, 2014)

The blue looks nice on that bass


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Apr 4, 2014)

That spalted body makes me moist in the loins. I'll probably be ordering one of these as a 5 string towards the end of the year.


----------



## Svava (Apr 4, 2014)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> From Carvin's Facebook: Pronz




Teehee...

69.


----------



## Fretless (Apr 4, 2014)

To be honest I am not really sure how I feel about the beveled top. I mean I like the body, but I'd much rather have the top covering the whole bass.


----------



## Necris (Apr 4, 2014)

^ It would be cool if they would let you stain the outer bevel a different color from the rest of the body; sort of like Knaggs Guitars do.


----------



## Fretless (Apr 4, 2014)

Necris said:


> ^ It would be cool if they would let you stain the outer bevel a different color from the rest of the body; sort of like Knaggs Guitars do.



I could totally get down behind that.


----------



## Skygoneblue (Apr 4, 2014)

Fretless said:


> To be honest I am not really sure how I feel about the beveled top. I mean I like the body, but I'd much rather have the top covering the whole bass.



Yea, completely agree. That and the body shape reminds me a lot of the Schecter Stargazer.

I dunno, I love Carvin, but I'm not getting wood over these.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 4, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Miles better (and miles shorter) than the Xccelerator's, IMO - that's the one thing that keeps me from like it, haha.
> 
> I dig it!


I just kind of wish they were either curved in some way or had a different taper (is that the word I want?) to them. But it's not my design to change. Eye of the beholder...


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, they're available now


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 8, 2014)

The blue maple one looks fab. Yes Carvin.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 8, 2014)

Necris said:


> ^ It would be cool if they would let you stain the outer bevel a different color from the rest of the body; sort of like Knaggs Guitars do.



im sure they would go for an opt 50 on it


----------



## Skygoneblue (Apr 8, 2014)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Oh yeah, they're available now



Maybe I'm just too used to looking at Schecters, but the nice body work and the unfinished bolt-on maple neck join just screams "CHEAP" to me. 

Is this intended to be a less costly Carvin model, or am I just a bass bigot?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2014)

Skygoneblue said:


> Maybe I'm just too used to looking at Schecters, but the nice body work and the unfinished bolt-on maple neck join just screams "CHEAP" to me.
> 
> Is this intended to be a less costly Carvin model, or am I just a bass bigot?



Unfinished? I don't think Carvin makes anything with an unfinished neck, unless you order a Bolt kit or something that you're expected to finish yourself.

Near as I can tell, this is intended to be a 24 fret bolt-on bass that's available in 4, 5, and 6 strings, which are apparently things Carvin bass fans have been asking for for a while. Some people just like bolt-on basses, and until the introduction of this bass and the other new one (the Xcellorator, or something stupid like that), if you wanted a Carvin with 24 frets or a 6 strings, you had to get a neck-thru.

It's handily their most expensive bolt-on offering, though, so I kinda doubt they did it to keep prices down.


----------



## roast (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh man that purple burst is gorgeous!


----------



## thrsher (Apr 9, 2014)

i think is wierd that 2 new bass models come out, and right out the gate, 4/5/6 are available but with the guitars, not like that at all


----------



## Skygoneblue (Apr 9, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Unfinished? I don't think Carvin makes anything with an unfinished neck...



Sorry, I meant just the exposed wood look. Unfinished was the wrong term.

I've never been a fan of how Carvin will put this beautiful stain and finish on a body, sides, back, and even the headstock, and them just leave the naked wood on the neck. It just appears incomplete to me aesthetically.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 10, 2014)

I kinda like it. I'm sure with the options I'd order it would be really pricey, but considering how expensive things are, maybe not TOO bad. Eh, I'm bored tonight, maybe I'll price one out.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 10, 2014)

1378 for the 5 string with swamp ash, and a few extras (including a hard case). Not as bad as I thought it would be. Honeyburst with a satin neck (I did tung oil on the carved cali top, it's cool but I think I'd like satin on the bass) ebony (no streaks) abalone inlays and logo (gotta have that again!) But I like chrome hardware. 

The BIG question mark is the pups. I doubt those are replaceable and I don't know if I'd like them.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 10, 2014)

Skygoneblue said:


> Sorry, I meant just the exposed wood look. Unfinished was the wrong term.
> 
> I've never been a fan of how Carvin will put this beautiful stain and finish on a body, sides, back, and even the headstock, and them just leave the naked wood on the neck. It just appears incomplete to me aesthetically.



Yeah, but you may be the odd man out on that. My impression is that most people specifically do NOT want paint, stain, or anything other than a tung oil finish on the neck. I've never seen anyone stain or paint a neck, but I see a lot of people sand the finish off.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 10, 2014)

yeah, like mine I want the "satin" finish but I don't think it's cheap at all. Everyone is different


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 10, 2014)

Skygoneblue said:


> I've never been a fan of how Carvin will put this beautiful stain and finish on a body, sides, back, and even the headstock, and them just leave the naked wood on the neck. It just appears incomplete to me aesthetically.



On all but the bolt-neck instruments, Carvin's default neck finish is the same sheen and color as the body. When you see the oiled or satin finishes they're an upcharge that people deliberately chose.

Carvin would also probably put whatever color finish you want on a bolt-on neck too.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 11, 2014)

Broken record here, but I really wish Carvin would go back to selling factory direct internationally. They keep expanding their bass line and I keep coming up with ideas I'd like to buy, but goddamn if their prices aren't pure fvcking lunacy for international folk. It's annoying that I'll have to go through a shipping company or friends/family just to get a Carvin for a price that makes sense.


----------



## Necris (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, that answers that.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 21, 2014)

Necris said:


> Well, that answers that.



Is that actually stained a different color, though? It looks like clear gloss on the back, a stained maple top, and the natural body binding - not a different stain altogether. Just stained top and clear oil back/sides. I assume that's that you were after, at least.


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Nov 29, 2014)

I bet these sound amazing


----------



## amispy (Dec 1, 2014)

They do sound amazing. 

For those interested, the Vanquish sounds really nice. It sits well in the mix. The body is not as big as it appears. It's comfortable to play and I get a lot of compliments on the looks.

V59K Slideshow by amispy | Photobucket


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 2, 2014)

Really nice!


----------

